# Please tell me I'm not pregnant, cause I am scared



## rf123

Here are the details. This may be long but I want to make sure I get all the details. I am very scared and would really appreciate you reading this and giving me your advice. I am 19 years old and I am a virgin. And my mind is telling me it's 100% impossible for me to be pregnant. But everything is just not adding up and I need some opinions and help.

I have a boyfriend who had some problems with pre-ejaculation. We were kissing, and he ejaculated. Here's where the impossible part comes it. I was wearing a cotton skirt and underwear but it's very likely my skirt had ridden up from how we were laying. He was wearing underwear and basketball shorts. Now, I know it is near to impossible for sperm to pass through clothes. To my knowledge, the semen would have had to have saturated through all the layers of clothing and have been at the very least in contact with my vagina for pregnancy to even be possible. I am pretty sure that his semen did not come in contact with my vagina and it certainly did not saturate my underwear, I definitely would have noticed that. He got up and changed shorts pretty quickly and it wasn't much semen. 

But here's where I get very nervous. It seems like it is impossible for me to be pregnant. However, that was two weeks ago and my last period was at least 5 weeks ago. I started to get nervous last week. However, I have heard stress can delay your period. I started to show signs that my period was going to come a few days ago, like sore breasts. However, it still has not come. And then today I had period-like cramps and some red-ish/pink discharge. I sometimes experience similar discharge a few hours before my period begins. However, I had these cramps and discharge around 2 in the afternoon. It is now 11 at night and no bleeding has started. This has never happened before. 

Could I be spotting? Could this be implantation spotting??? I feel silly for even suspecting that I could be pregnant because it seems so impossible. But this is abnormal and I am very, very nervous. If you could leave your knowledge, opinions, or advice I would appreciate it so much. 

Thanks. I'm terrified.


----------



## rf123

I hope I don't offend anyone by posting this on a pregnancy forum but I just don't know where to turn and thought you might have some insight. Thanks.


----------



## merakola

hi :flower: the best way to know hun is if you get a test and find out you kno.
Unfortunately this section ( Teen Pregnancy) is only for teens that know they are pregnant already so this thread will actually be locked:wacko:. Go get a test and if you are hurry back and there are lovely ladies her to support you including myself!:flower:

Here is the rule:
"Teen pregnancy is for PREGNANCY ONLY and is not to be used by females who are wondering if they are pregnant, trying to conceive, waiting to try or for question such as "am I/could I be pregnant" "I want a baby" etc. These threads will be closed/removed with no notice and members account will be reviewed by admin."


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Oh hun :hugs: don't worry no one will be offeded, the previous poster said that tgis will become locked because it breaks the rules and that's true so dnt think we're being mean! :hugs: I does sound quite impossible.. I dout it went trough his boxers, shorts, your skirt, and underwear within the time he had the shorts still on, and I'm pretty sure that the sperm wouldve "died" by then anyways.. I'd just take a test if your period doesn't come by the time the weekends over because it IS possible, I just highly dout it with our clothes on etc. If you do end up being pregnant then come back on and update us!! :hugs:


----------



## AriannasMama

Yeah, you aren't pregnant...


----------



## Chrissy7411

You're not pregnant hon, it's impossible... If you don't get your period, go to a doctor to see if something could be wrong! :flower:


----------



## booflebump

Thread locked as per forum rules 



> "Teen pregnancy is for PREGNANCY ONLY and is not to be used by females who are wondering if they are pregnant, trying to conceive, waiting to try or for question such as "am I/could I be pregnant" "I want a baby" etc. These threads will be closed/removed with no notice and members account will be reviewed by admin."


----------

